# IUI GIRLS BFP PART 22



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, hope all the daddys and daddys to eb are enjoying fathers day


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Darlings

Really sorry to have been such a crap FF over the past few weeks. Haven't posted since day before induction but all is well. Literally first chance to get on line since arrival of Louis Nathaniel on the 04.05.06 weighing a respectable 8lb 5oz as internet has been off-line.

All went a bit hairy at the end. Will post birth story soonish but in a nutshell, induction ended in Emergency C-Section after quite OK really labour and Louis was in special care for a week with breathing, stomach problems etc which was flipping horrible.

Everything is great now and couldn't be better. Glad to see PW had a lovely little boy and Katie had a lovely little girl. Missed all the excitement.

Love to you all and will be back to catch up on all your news at next possible opportunity. Thanks for all the lovely personal messages.

Jules
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Jules thank god you are both ok, was getting very worried that something un-thinkable had happened thanks for letting us know about the arrival of Louis, what a fab weight.

Welcome to the world Louis Nathaniel


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Welcome back   

Congratualtuions on the arrival of Louis Nathaniel 

xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Miss jules,

Fabulous to hear from you. You have had a worrying and very stressful time hun, . So very pleased that he and all is now well.

* Belated best wishes on the wonderful arrival of Louis at a bumper weight too!   *

Lots of love Charlie xxx

[br]Posted on: 18/06/06, 12:43To all who have  looking down on them, we're thinking of you & DH / DP on Fathers day .

Looby 

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Thank God everything was ok in the end Miss J, we were really worrying about you hun!

Looking forward to seeing the piccies when you can post them 

Gill
xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

So glad to hear everything is ok miss Jules we were all really concerned.

Congratulations on the Birth of Louis - great name  

Donna xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Miss Jules - congratulations to you on the safe arrival of Louis Nathaniel.  So pleased to hear all is well and look forward to seeing photos soon.

Billie and Abi xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Miss Jules
Huge congrats on the safe, if not hairy, arrival of Louis Nathaniel. Jsut in time for his first fathers' day. Looking forward to seeing the photos.

Love Sam xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Miss Jules,

   Big Congratulations on the birth of Louis Nathaniel   ​
Mummies  

Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06

Bumps  

Tomsmummy - EDD 19/06/06 
VIL and Moosey - EDD 31/07/06
MandaW - EDD 20/08/06
Charliezoom - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Moomin - EDD 06/11/06
Donna - EDD 05/12/06
Britta - EDD 26/12/06
NickJoanneOwen - EDD 09/02/07
Sweetcheeks - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Elly - EDD
Going it Alone - EDD
Millers - EDD
Sparkle - EDD


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Charlie, have you spent all weekend telling freinds and family the good news? I hope you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy now you so deserve it.

Another birth is fantastic but puts me further up the list -  scary!
feel a bit like a beached whale today and although I think I am bigger to people having a single baby (guess I should be) I still have a lot of growing to do! saw some really big women at twin clinic on thursday I can't ever imagine being that size so we'll see.

I am 16 weeks on tuesday and I think I moght star taking pictures of myself every month from there so I can look back of my pregnancy and growing bump. anybody else done this or do you all think I am a little crazy now  

Hope you all had nice weekends

Donna xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Donna I did the pictures thing, a mate of mine from home is doing the Weight Watchers diet & made me promise to send her bump pics in exchange for her weight loss ones! TBH it's really good to see your bump growing & you can keep the pics for your LO to see when he/she gets older!

Hi to Miss J, NL, Minkey, Oink, Tomsmummy, NL, Scarlet, Meg, Candy, Katie, Louby & anyone else I've missed. Hope you're not struggling in the heat, Nathan finds the best answer is to feed often & sleep very little. I hope this means he will sleep lots tonight instead 

Gill
x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I guess I should join you on here now.  My still only in the very early stages but fingers crossed everything will go to plan and my bump will arrive healthy.

Donna - I did the picture thing on my first, It was great because you dont really notice it day by day but when you look back you cant believe how much your tummy has grown.  I think it will be lovely for your children to see in the future too!

Professor Waffle - I think I remember your name from the Clomid Boards.  Belated congrats on the birth of your son.  

Minkey - Could you possibly add me to the Bumps list, im due on the 09.02.07.  Thanks

JO
x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Jo

Congratulations on your pregnancy, wishing you a healthy and happy 8 months ahead and looking forward to getting to know you.

I can't believe I actually post on the BFP thread sometimes I think its all a dream

Donna xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi Jo,

Congratulations to you on your BFP & welcome to the thread!!  I have added you to the list.

Look forward to chatting!

Minkey x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Jo - welcome to the thread and mega congratulations to you.

Donna - I too did the bump piccies and it's lovely to look back and see the difference!

I can't believe that after tomsmummy, the next baby will be VIL and Moosey.  It doesn't seem 5 mins since you were sharing your news!  Hope you're well as we haven't heard from you in a while.

Off for a bath now while Abs is sleeping.  Hope everyone is well and for those of you with recent arrivals, hope Fathers Day was fantastic for the men in your lives.

Billie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning

I am at work - hence the early post - sorry not been on again for  while, not quite sure where all the days/weeks are going to.  Well can't believe I am half way through today    .

Off to see my midwife this afternoon, the first time I have seen her since the beginning of April, really hoping and praying to hear the baby's heart beat, as still have not heard it.  

We have our anomaly scan booked for Wednesday (thanks to my mum), but it is not until 8pm.  

Glad that it is a bit cooler this morning, as it was baking with us yesterday and spent the afternoon going to Mamas and Papas, Mothercare and Babies R Us.

How is everyone else doing?  

Right better go and do some work before I get caught on here!!!         

Happy Monday all

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Morning All,

Just a quickie 

Candy - How long did J's tooth take to go from a point to a tooth 

Catch up later 
Looby xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Moomin, make sure you ask if they don't offer as can't belive you haven't heard it yet   hope the scan goes well on Wednesday, nice of your mummy to pay 

I can't get over VIL & Moosey being due so soon either !!!

Welcome Jo, a feb baby how lovely  

PW hope you got a good nights sleep, J has been through last two nights again, everytime I think I have cracked it, I get a long run of sleepless nights, but then I am a big softy when it comes to my little man.

Donna you must do it, we did and I love looking at them, actually they are in Jacobs memory book.

Love to all C x

Just seen your post Louby, still isn't a tooth yet, maybe a 3rd or 1/2 way there and I first noticed it (well mum did) almost a month ago


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Honey, 

Madam's started coming thru last monday. She's been a bit not herself since really 
then yesterday we had a whole day of projectile vomitting     Quite strange thou as she brought up a little milk at 6 then kept her breakfast down at 8 and was fine until lunch - i just thought it was a one off, then she brought lunch up. I tried a little bit of baby rice at 4 as she was hungry and that stayed down so i gave her milk at bedtime and she went down fine, then at 8.15 she seemed a little unsettled so i went and she was awake, i offered her a little water and that was it - up came the milk, rice the lot      her temp was 39.8 so off down the emergency docs we went. He said its all down to teething - but i'm not so sure - everything i read says not to put things down to teething   

Oh well - will see how today goes - she has already brought some milk up and i havent tried brekkie yet as she has gone to sleep,  Hope this doesnt go on for a month !!!

Hope you all have a good day    
Love Looby xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi all

quick message so you don't all think I have run away and joined the army! 

I have been to see my GP and after a long discussion I have finally admitted that life isn't as peachy as I would like!

I have deferred my dissertation until I feel able to do it and I'm considering having some time off sick to sort my head out!

To top everything off I had to have my beautiful bengal fur baby put down on saturday, I feel like I have let her down as I couldn't keep her well, surely that was my job!

I am on annual leave for 2 weeks now and I'm going to mums for a bit, on the wirral, then my brothers in Cardiff and then to the family caravan in North Wales for a couple of days and then back to my mums for a scarecrow festival!

mum has a 'pedal up' internet connection so I don't think I will be able to post, I haven't got the energy to pedal that fast!

I hope you are all ok, congratulations to everyone that deserves it

Charlie- I am so glad that you and your daughter are ok, I have been thinking about you.

Speak to you all soon, thankyou for your support and suggestions I will work through all of them and give them all a go

Take care
Oink and Piglet x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning All,

I hope everyone had a great weekend and a wonderful Fathers Day with babies or bumps!  We had a nice meal out yesterday, unfortunately the IL's came too  .  They babysat for us on Saturday night and MIL thought as it was Fathers Day for them too they should come - I don't mean to sound nasty but I wanted just the 3 of us to go  .  But the meal was nice anyway & DH enjoyed it which was the main thing.

Because we only have two bedrooms when they stay someone has to sleep in with Agatha - well my FIL woke her up as he noisily barged in there at 1am on Saturday so she ended up spending the night in our bed & we didn't get a wink of sleep.  She is just too old now to be sharing her room so we are going to have to find an alternative solution - the last few times we have tried to share her room this always ends up happening.  I am blaming them because they are the only ones who stay really.  Can you tell I am not happy with my IL's today?!? 

Moving on......................  

Charlie - I hope you had a wonderful weekend telling people your news, I am so so pleased for you I can't stop thinking about it.

Looby - it could be the teeth causing the problems, but I know what you mean sometimes it is really hard to tell.  With Agatha once the tooth had cut through the gum it didn't trouble her so she was always under the weather for a few days for no obvious reason & then a tooth would appear a few days later to explain it.  All babies are different but Agatha tends to get a temperature, go off her food and generally be ratty - her nappies can also be awful too - a sure sign for me.  I don't think she has ever been sick though.

Moomin - can't believe that you are half way through - where does the time go?!  Hope you get to hear the heartbeat at your scan, I am sure you will.

Donna - bump pics are a great idea, I didn't think of it until I was about 34 weeks, but then took one every week and the difference at that stage week by week is amazing.

PW - that is a great photo of Nathan in your profile, what a cutie.

Oink - sorry to hear that things have got on top of you honeybun - have a relaxing couple of weeks and give Myles a big hug xxx

Well I must go & get our things ready for Agatha's swimming lesson.  I hope everyone else is well.

Take care all,

Minkey x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Congratulations miss jules on the arrival of Louis Nathaniel. Cant wait to see the photos.

No news from me, all pains stopped amd now officially due today and not a thing, think I had show yesterday but doesnt mean a lot and certainly feels like head is pressing but nothing more!! Will keep you all posted. x x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Miss Jules - Huge congratulations.  I'm glad that everything is okay and hope you're enjoying yourself.

Oink - I'm sorry to hear you're having a rough time but you've done the right thing by getting some help and shifting your dissertation.  I hope you'll feel able to let us know if you're feeling down.  It's really common and we're all here for you.  

I've got two weeks left at work and I'm sooooooo ready to finish.  I want to sit on my (lardy) bottom and eat the world's supply of mint ice cream lollies (I might have eaten three yesterday...   )  Everything is going well - I booked the birth pool last week so it's official: I'm going to try to have the baby at home.  No promises though - if it hurts too much I'll be beating down the hospital door and demanding drugs!

The baby has gone from tiny cute kicks, to squirming, to poking, to what can only be described as karate kicks which rock my tummy and make me jump!  And s/he had hiccups for the first time at the weekend - soooooooo cute. 

Anyway, I really, really must go and do some work or I won't be leaving at all!

Loads of love to everyone - sorry I haven't done more personals.

VIL
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello all!

My we have been chatting!  

Welcome and huge congrats Jo -      Looking forward to getting to know you better.

Oink - So very sorry that furrbaby had to be put down, don't beat yourself up so much lovie. These times come and they are so very very hard but not your fault at all. 
Pleased that DR was good to chat too and helped you find a way forward. Bloody marvellous that the dissertation off your back for now. Have a lovely time away and I hope that the visits to family help you to relax and come back more refreshed. Thinking of you. Here anytime for you too - so shout if you need an ear (even if you have to pedal to let me know!   ). Take very good care and I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Looby - hope the teething / sickness eases for madam. xx How are you?

VIL - Wow, getting close hun! Those kicks sound v scary - you are worrying me!! So hope time at work flies by and they are bringing you your much needed supply of choc mint icecreams! Good luck with birthing pool and home birth - well done on the brave decision, sure you'll do very well. Makes me smile to talk about your & Moosey's birth as I'm not far behind you on the list!!  

Tomsmummy - oh I was so hoping you'd have more movement post sweep - pants for you! I hope show was there and is gonna mean things move for you soon. Keep chilled hun, soon to meet ya bubs!  

Candy - good to hear from you. How are you all?

Minkey - God they are sent to try your patients aren't they? Any hope of some kip to catch up? You poor love I do feel for you. Hope this week is calmer and nicer all round!

Moomin - fab to reach half way hun isn't it!?! Well done! Time is flying past. Have a great time at MW and scan on Weds, exciting. Remember as Candy says to ask for anything and everything that they don't rememeber to do for you - heart beat, details, info etc just insist on it, go get stroppy you are entiltled  
Let us know how you get on. I hope the day goes quick on Weds and 8pm comes round real quick. 
How is that bubs movement?

Donna - you oK?

Love to all I have missed xx

Thanks for all your continued love and support! 
We have let the olds on both sides get news to family now so they had much fun telling all, we'll gradually tell our outer friends and clients as we see them. Well i think they'll notice some how now I am able to wear my bump out with pride!
Yeah i do the bump photos thing too, be soooo nice to have some past 24wks this time. It is such a lovely thing to have to keep. I'm glad everyone else does it too.
It is still sinking in and feeling more real that this time we are actually going to give birth to a live and healthy baby - I cannot believe how different I feel   it is amazing. 
We had a great time on Saturday looking at prams and baby stuff - exciting  
Sunday- Father's Day: we went to Willow's grave, had a picnic and chatted. Both Dad's understood it is a tough day and so were good about not being seen. It was nice to have day to ourselves to reflect (past and future). So sure that Willow is smiling with us 

Love to you all Charlie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Miss Jules it is such a relief to see you back and hear the good news about little Louis. Glad that all is well now.

Oink - So sorry to hear about your furbaby. I'm sure that nothing you could have done would have made a difference to the outcome and it is better to end the suffering (although I know ho hard it is). Glad that you are having a break and I hope things seem better soon.

Charlie - How are you hon   . Hope you had a good weekend.

Moomin - Good luck with your midwife appointment and the scan. Did you buy anything nice at the weekend?

Minkey - Sorry to hear that the Outlaws spoiled your weekend plans. Maybe you should ban them from staying over   .

VIL - Good to hear from you and glad that you have got the home birth sorted. Don't work too hard!

Tomsmummy - How exciting. I hope that things start moving soon.

Louby - I hope Katie picks up today.   

Welcome and congratulations to Jo. 

Hello to Candy, Morgan, NL, Billie, PW, Millers, Shazia and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

*YIPPEE*  at last I have heard my baby's heart beat!!!!! It was amazing. My midwife found it straight away.

Got details of the parent craft classes etc as well, now this feels so real!!!!

Won't see my midwife again now until 31 weeks, as seeing the consultant at 24 weeks so doesn't need to see me at 25 weeks, will see GP at 27 weeks for antenatal check as need my fitness to fly letter from the GP for our holiday. Mind you I am sure the next 11 weeks will fly by.

Oh and got my MATB 1 today as well!!!

On a real high at the moment, right off to make a cup of tea and chill out I think!!!!

Bump rubs to all

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope things ease Louby, but if you are unhappy with diagnosis, go back and see another doctor, Jacob had a terrible time as you all know, i thought he was brain damaged from the fall, didn't eat, clung to me, wimpered, temps of over 102 this went on for 4days before i saw an improvement and mum noticed the teeth.

Brilliant news Moom xx

Charlie you sound on a real high, long may that continue as overdue x, thanks for asking after us, we went to another little farm today which had an under 3's play area with little cottages etc, it was brill, J loved playing peekaboo with his girlfriend, innocent honest x then we got his first pair of shoes from Clarks, have afab photo.

Doods how are you feeling ?

VIL 2weeks how exciting x

Minkey, il's hmmmmmm how to ruin a nice meal 

Oink hope things make more sense soon 

Must dash and decided on some dinner love to all C x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Moomin - fab news so very pleased that you got to hear lil one, gooey or wot - so fab! Glad you have a plan of care all set out that is reassuring to have. Hope you glide through the next two days then it will be time to say hello to lil one again for you and to check that all is tickidyboo!

Candy - Sounds like a fab day with J! How cool, he sounds so very full of life and a good dose of mischief as well as a heartbreaker to be - bless! Oh first shoes - how lovely. Are you posting a piccie in your gallery? Did Mr Candy have a good father's day, what did J buy him?

Doods - How are you hun? All good with you? Did you have a nice weekend?

Love to you all Charlie xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Congratulations Miss Jules on the arrival of Louis   thank god you posted, like Candy i had all manner of horrible scenarios running thru my head...sorry you had a rough time and trauma but glad all is good now 

kj


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Miss Jules -   CONGRATULATIONS  - what great news!  So pleased everything is ok now and can only imagine the horrible time you went thru in Louis' first week.  Happy days ahead now!!  Heaps of love to you all xxx

Charlie - though you haven't been far from my thoughts, I'm just catching up with your news.  Really so happy to hear everything is just as it should be and YES! you are right - you're going to have a beautiful baby to take home.  Hope everything continues to go well for you all, you deserve this very much xxx

Moomin - how exciting to hear the heartbeat, not a moment that can ever be taken away!  Keep well hunny xxx

H


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh look Charlie we are VIP's & have coloured stars under our names


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Candy and Charlie - I am feeling good thanks. Think the nausea has totally gone now   .
Bump is getting bigger, but still not big enough to fit into any of the maternity clothes I have bought for work   so it's long tops and unfastened trousers at the mo   .

Things are a bit hectic at the mo as we are moving house this weekend. We expected it to be next weekend so the packing has gone up a gear now   . Luckily DP has been great and done loads of the packing but it is all very random so it might be fun unpacking   . Can't wait to be in our new house and be able to relax!

Other than that been trying to decide on buggies. Think we have settled on the Quinny Buzz but have gone from just the buggy and car seat to wanting the carrycot too - I know we have loads of time but my Dad wanted to buy the buggy and he is getting so excited that I'm afraid he'll just go out and buy anything if we don't decide!

Anyway sorry for the me post. Hope Mummies, bumps and babies are all keeping well.

D x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Miss Jules - *congrats* on the birth of your son 

Jo - good to see you on this thread too. How's things going?

Moomin - how exciting. Hope the 11 weeks do fly by for you.

VIL - here's hoping your home birth goes smoothly. 

Hello to all the other ladies and bumps. I had my first scan today and saw 1 lovely little heartbeat. The nurse was really positive and things look good although I am a bit confused about dates. She's corrected some dates  Anyway my EDD is 14th February 2007 - Valentines Day!
So its finally sunk in that I'm pregnant!

Cathy


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Millers - fab news on your scan. Got a piccie for us to see of little jellybeanie? How are you feeling has the tiredness hit in?

Doods - wow that all moved so quick and now to be packing exciting and stressful I expect? Is there much to do at the new house to make it home or can you move striaght in? Glad Dp is getting most of packing done - you look after you and bump and don't lift a thing you hear!! good luck with the move, i hope it goes smoothly.

Tomsmummy - any news? Hope things have gotten going for you and lil one is on it's way to meet you all! 

Minkey - I know, so very exciting we look so posh don't we?! Cool!  How are you all?

Holly - hi hun. So very good to hear from you. 
Good luck for next month, keep    & I'm sending a bucket ful of   to you & Mr Holly. 
How is NZ life treating you? You're in our thoughts often. 
Thanks for your wishes, been a hell of a 21wk journey but think we can relax now (rest of amnio results are back end of month ish and outta the MC risk on Monday so that gym and swimming pool are gonna be seeing a lot of me next week!) Lil ones renal problem will hopefully sort before brith so all will hopefully be OK.  
Wow! - it's gonna happen this time isn't it, gonna have a live & healthy bubs?! [Then I can tell Nim to go bog off!   ]

I hope you are all well and not suffering in the warmer weather too much . Drinking gallons of water too eh?

We're Ok. DH has had first appointments with MS Physio yesterday and MS counsellor today - so he's getting his NHS worth this week! They all seem so very helpful which is fab. He is being looked after by a good team. VIL - do you get this too in Cambs?

Love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Millers - Great news on your scan, we are pregnant belly buddies, im due on the 09.02.07.  How are you feeling?  Im feeling ok just really tired and still have sore (.)(.)    What day were you basted?

Charlie - I bet you cant wait until Monday,  good news about amnio result, im glad everything is going well for you.  On my first pregnancy I was told that one of the babies kidney's was under developed but two weeks later all were back to normal.  Im sure everything will correct itself and your little kicker will be fine.

Doods - im sure your belly will be into those maternity trousers in no time!

Miss Jules - Congratulations  .  

Moomin - I bet you are over the moon about hearing a little  . 

As for me well im still really nervous, I cant wait to have my scan on Monday so that I can hear a little   too.  I will be at ease then.  I was a bit worried today as all my symptoms seemed to suddenly stop so I have been thinking the worst all day.  I just cant relax and it still hasnt sunk in that im pregnant!

Jo
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Moomin - Good Luck with scan tonight hun!!    

Jo - Oh hun sure all is ok those wicked symptoms do come and go just to freak us out hey?!   Monday will be here in no time and you'll get to see ya lil jellybeanie and flashing heartbeat I'm sure  
Thanks for advice re: renal issues, it seems so common lots of people seem to have had it, we are not too worried about it. It's just been a hell of a ride after last year.

Love To All, Charlie xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Charlie - yip, I do have a pic although there's not much to see - I'll post it in my gallery.  I do feel quite tired after lunchtime but I'm also finding that I wake up really early in the morning.

Jo - I was basted 15/05/06 but the nurse thinks I may have had late implantation so my dates are very confusing.

 to the other ladies and bumps.  I'm rubbish with trying to keep up with everyone.
Sorry!
Cathy


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Blimey how quiet has it been on here today!!!!

Well just to let you know just got back from our 20 week scan and all is ok with bubs, as far as they could tell from the scan.  We don't know the sex, we looked away from the screen when she was measuring the legs!!!  We have got loads of pictures and more DVD clips of bubs which are fab.  Think we have 7 DVD clips and 20 photos, so very happy.

Off to have a nice relaxing bath as I am shattered tonight.

Will be back tomorrow

Take care

Moomin
xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Moomin - Fab news so very pleased it was an uplifting experience and all is well with bubsiewoo. 
 
Enjoy viewing those DVD bits and bonding  


Lots of love Charlie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Hope all mums, bumps and babies are well.

Oink - I know you probably won't get on, but if you are pedalling furiously   just to let you know we are thinking of you and here if we can help.

Moomin - Great news on your scan and   to your lovely mum for paying for it. DVD sounds really cool - I think I would be tempted to look for 'bits' if I had one though   .

Cathy - Great news for you too. Glad it is sinking in that you are pg   .

Jo - Good luck for your scan on Monday.

Charlie - Glad DH is getting lots of support. My little cousin has MS and has just been left to get on with it! Hope you are both relaxing and looking after each other.

Looks like we are all set for the move this weekend. Luckily the house doesn't need anything doing to it (I'm sure I'll start finding things once we move in). The garden needs a bit of work to make it child friendly but we have loads of time for that!

D x


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Just a quickie from me, to say I have just read all your posts bouncing on my ball trying to encourage contractions. Waters broke 3am and pain off and on all day but nothing regular at all, just scared, excited and impatient now. Cant concentrate enough for personals but hope all are ok x x x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Ooooooooo How exciting  

Hoping for a speedy and Painless as possible labour 

Lots of love 
Looby xxx

Sorry will catch up with the rest of the posts tomorrow - In the meantime 
LOVE TO ALL 
xxxxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Good luck Tomsmummy!!!!!!!!!

Hope it's a quick one too


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Oh Tomsmummy - good luck!!!!!


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Good luck Tomsmummy - hope those contractions are coming thick, fast and pain free!!!

Billie xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thinking of you tommsmummy x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Tomsmummy

Hoping those contractions get moving! keep chilled, keep bouncing, keep focussed and keep deep breathing!

Good luck hun!   soon to meet bubsie 

Love Charlie xxx[br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 09:08Me again. Thought you might like this ...

At my antenatal Yoga class we have these wonderful bean bags with a whole in them so you get to lay on your front. I've yet to try one but the ladies that have love um!

http://www.thebellybag.co.uk/index.php

Thought you might like me to share this wonderful experience with you!

Love and best wishes to you all, Charlie xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Good luck Tomsmummy - I expect you have met your "bump" by now.  Hope all went well.  Let us know how you got on.

Charlie - just looked at the bellybag it looks great, I might invest in one when I get a bit further on into my pregnancy.

High to everyone else that I have missed out.  Its really quite on here at the moment.  Well Monday cant come quick enough for me, i just want some reassurance that my baby's heart is beating I will be able to relax and start to enjoy being pregnant then.

Anyway im off to have my dinner now.

Jo
x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Just got online as still having BT issues and Dh just noticed we have a connection for the mo!

Had my full amnio culture results in today and All Clear! So big sigh from us, we're beaming   !

Looby - cheers for offer hun xx

Jo - Good luck Monday, really hoping all goes well. sending lots of    vibes your way.

Tomsummmy - hoping you have a great and wonderful bundle of joy with you now. 

Love to all, Charlie xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

super fantastic fandabydosey news Charlie, I now have a big smile to match yours


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Professor Waffle - Thanx hun!
I think nathan has too - he looks so totally adorable!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Charlie - I am so pleased for you, I to am grinning, and even bubs is moving around!!!!  Really hope you can now enjoy your pregnancy and starting buying all those yummy things for your little one.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Charlie,

That is fantastic news, after all that you & DH have been through there is no one who deserves this news more than you, now sit back, feet up & enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.  

Loads of love,

Minkey xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Charlie

Just want to echo what Minkey has said - couldn't have put it better myself.

Relax and enjoy my love.

Billie xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Charlie - That's fab news.

Logged on today only to realsie that last night's post had been lost without me realising!!    . I can't even remeber what I wrote other than best of luck to Tomsmummy.

I've finally managed to upload my scan pics. It only took me a week!!

I'm going to have to wimp out and do a better job of this over the weekend as my bed is calling.

Love, hugs and belly rubs

Sam xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Charlie wonderful news x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

charlie..*great* news hun   i hear a huge collective sigh of relief going on from all of your buddies. hoping now you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy without any more hiccups 

kj x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening all,

Hope everyone has had a good weekend - we spent most of it pootling about in the garden with Agatha, which was good, she loves playing with the gravel & picking daisys.  We also were given a bubble machine which was most popular!

Going it alone - great scan pics!

Jo - best of luck for tomorrow on hearing that heartbeat!

Tomsmummy - hope you are doing OK?!?

Got ironing to do sadly, so must go.

Love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi All

Minkey Jacob loves our stones to, although some still end up in his mouth   .... hope the ironing was quick, I can't iron to save my life, but do mine and Jacobs clothes just not dh's shirts !

We went to a fantastic 1st birthday party yesterday, they had hired a mini rollercoaster for babies, well I guess age 1-4ish, it was only £20 and well worth the money as was a little car that sat on a circular track, Jacob adored it, won't have room for one at our house for J's birthday though unless I could guaratee good weather which is impossible.

Must dash love to all C x


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Charlie - that's brilliant news!  Well done!

Jo - good luck for your scan.  Let us know how you get on.

Just a quick questions - this morning, after my wee, I had some blood on the tissue.  Not a lot, but it was red, not brown.  I haven't had anything since but I'm feeling a bit stressed out.  I've also had very mild pains but also feeling more nauseous than normal this morning.  Can anyone help me - what's going on

Hi to all the other lovely ladies!
Cathy


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Candy - that sounds like a fab party - rollercoaster etc sound wonderful! Is that something available locally to you or nationally? How are you?

Millers - Lovie not surprised you freaked out hun. It is a scary  thing to see blood.   
It is quite possible that it is implantation bleed as the bubs nustles in for several days to weeks and this comes with mild cramps and quite often happens as the uterus makes it's first growth at 6-7wks, so it is highly likely to be that. It is quite common although very alarming when it happens. 
I had some with Willow's pregnancy and as I'd had an MC before was really worried - local hopsital midwife on labour ward explained over phone what I've said above and so I then felt better. This pg I had cramps but no blood.
Some women do bleed from another source within the uterus that causes no harm to you or bubs. 
If you get more I'd contact the local hospital and ask for a scan to help put your mind at rest - most hospitals have an early pregnancy centre so if yours doesn't ask where does and then call then, they will see you - explain you had fert TX to get preg too.
Really hope it settles and you get no more - keep us informed.

Jo - hope scan goes well hun!

Thanx for all your best wishes  

Lots of love Charlie xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks so much Charlie - feel a little better now.  No more bleeding at the moment and hopefully it will stay like that    

Cathy


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Cathy - Crossing everything for you hun! lots of    vibes for you. Charlie xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Cathy praying its nothing to worry about

Charlie I must ask, I think therse a website and it was collected from either Woking or Wokingham not sure which, will post the info when I get it incase anyone local would be interested plus think would explain it more if peeps saw a piccie.

Completely forgot to say taht Jacob took his first few steps yesterday and has been doing so ever since, there was me saying he wouldn't walk before his birthday, we were both there and its so amazing, can't stop encouraging him now x

Love to all Cx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Candy 

Wow! Top boy Jacob!!     

I'm beaming at the thought of that, how totally wonderful that you were both there too.

Bet you're blissed out.

Ta for finding info if you can lovely - you are a star.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Candy,

That is brilliant news about Jacob walking - well done little man!!

I was going to have a despair strop that yet another baby has beaten my VERY lazy little girl to it - but hey, I can't hold grudges    .

Let's see some pics of him toddling around!

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Jacob
There will be no stopping him now candy  

Cathy - Hoping bleeding stays away - I had this lots thru my pg - used to worry me like mad   

Madam has another tooth coming thru - so not a happy bunny     to nasty teeth 

Love to all 
Looby xxx 

BTW ladies meant to ask - Katie shows no inclination to move at all - She loves to stand supported by us 
but just sits on her bum - doesn't shuffle crawl or anything - can you remember when your little ones started to move - I think she may be a little behind


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Olivia Rose is finally here!!! Born 23/06/06 weighing 9lb6oz. She is absolutely gorgeous and Tom is such a proud big brother. 
Labour was 2 days as kept stopping and starting and had to be induced all a bit hairy in the end but she is soo worth it. Will post pics soon

Charlie am soo happy for you, fab news.

Love to all x x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Tomsmummy - congratulations on your safe arrival. I bet your so pleased.

Millers - Try not to worry too much about the bleed.  I bled for 4 days at the very beginning of my pregnancy (so much so that I thought it was a period).  Hospital cant explain it but everything is ok now.

Looby - My son was 14 months before he walked.  He was crawling at about 11 months.

Candy - Congratulations on Jacob walking, there will be no stopping him now.

Hello to everyone else I have missed.

Been to the hospital today, one perfect little heartbeat.  Im so releived.

Jo
x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Tomsmummy and DH - congratulations on the safe arrival of Olivia Rose - I love the name!!!  Sorry it was all a bit hairy but she's here now and I'm sure you'll quickly forget all that!  Well done Tom on your beautiful little sister too!

Jo - congrats on scan news!

Wow Candy - walking how marvellous!!

Looby - nasty teeth eh!!  Hope Katie is okay!

Charlie - hope you're well.

Love Billie xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Tomsmummy congrats on the birth of Olivia Rose, well done you!

Hi to everyone else. Been to baby clinic this am & Nathan now weighs 9lb 2oz which is 1lb 2.5 oz weight gain in 10 days! He is now sleeping in his own room & sleeping better due to his new sleeping bag! We had our 6 week check last week & we're both AOK, I've been given the mini-pill & info on the coil but can't take the pill until next AF comes & i have no idea when that will be.

Hope you are all ok, Candy fab news on Jacob. I did hear that some babies don't crawl or bottom shuffle just go straight to walking so don't worry Looby.

Millers - bleeds inearly pg are very common. I had one at 9 weeks & one at 14 weeks. It's a good idea to get checked over though just to be on the safe side, fingers crossed everything will be ok for you.

Must dash, can smell tea burning


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

[fly]Congratulations Tomsmummy & Dh[/fly]

Welcome to the world Olivia Rose ( Fab Middle name too   )

Looby xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Tomsmummy

    Congratulations to you on the birth of Olivia Rose    

Great weight & fab name!​
So time for a new list!

Mummies  

Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

Bumps  

VIL and Moosey - EDD 31/07/06
MandaW - EDD 20/08/06
Charliezoom - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Moomin - EDD 06/11/06
Donna - EDD 05/12/06
Britta - EDD 26/12/06
NickJoanneOwen - EDD 09/02/07
Sweetcheeks - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Elly - EDD
Going it Alone - EDD
Millers - EDD 14/02/07
Sparkle - EDD

Please let me have any EDD's I have not got & I will add them to the list.

Minkey x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks everyone will pass on your messages to Jacob in the morning 

Congratulations on teh birth of Olivia Rose, Tommsmummy what a beautiful name  

Louby don't be daft   , Katie is not behind, she sat up much earlier than most babies and rolled months before Jacob, please don't worry every child is different and its not a race, I know its hard not to compare, but in our group most of the babies were very early developers, where as Jacob didn't crawl till he was 8 3/4months old, but sat up very early at 5..... but then we have one little girl who will be 1 two days before Jacob and shes only just learnt to roll.  

I know we all like to see milestones reached but trust me, once she does crawl its really hard work, many babies miss out that stage and go straight to walking, don't wish away the stage shes at now   and enjoy not having to chase her around.

Love to all x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi All,

Just got back from a fantastic (but exhausting) week away with Immy in Spain.Am shattered and have a big day workwise tomorrow but just wanted to say hello to all and sorry for no personals...except three...

Charlie-Fantastic news and boy can you really enjoy the rest of your pregnancy-and shopping!

MissJules-Huge Congratulations

Ditto-Tomsmummy-what a great weight-go Olivia!

Catch up soon


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

We're to excited to sleep   

26 hrs 31 mins til we are off to see Jacob    and mummy of course   

Well there must be some reason Katie wants to be up at 4am   

Looby & Katie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Looby - just wanted to say that Agatha didn't crawl until she was 9 months, in fact she only sat up at 8.5 months. She then stood up really quickly after that (about 3 days!) but has done nothing since!!  She has been crusing round the furniture since she was 9 months old - but will she walk on her own - no way!!

Please don't worry they just do it when they are ready  

Minkey x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks Girls   

Just thought maybe her weight was stopping her from developing

She actually eats & drinks very little compared to what the Hv says she should - But her weight 
keeps going up & up - 9th centile to 75th Centile  
and all the Hv says is she's doing fine 

Love to all 
Looby xxx


----------



## (:millers:) (Feb 13, 2006)

*CONGRATS* - Tomsmummy & DH on the birth of Olivia 

Thanks to everyone for your words re. bleeding. Luckily I haven't had anymore since yesterday morning. It just makes you realise that you can't take anything for granted.

Jo - that's great news on your scan.

Minkey - my EDD is 14 Feb 2007

Thanks again
Cathy


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi everyone

Massive congratulations to Tomsmummy - well done!  

Congratulations to Charlie - good news.

Looby - Don't worry about development.  My friend's baby has just started crawling at a year old  - they all do it at their own pace.

36 - Glad you had a great holiday.

Millers - glad you haven't had any more bleeding.  It is very common but usually everything turns out fine.  It is scary though.

I'm finishing work in three days and I can't wait.  I'm not sleeping too well but once I'm off work it won't matter so much.  Everything else is fine and I'm getting really excited about seeing the baby.

Hi to everyone else.

Love VIL
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Louby, DH wants to know if Katie eats without being chased around the room  ... she must be eating what she needs to keep on growing, I honestly don't know how Jacob grows somedays with what he eats, the day he drinks an ounze of milk will be a celebration in itself, but I know he takes what he needs.

lol @ you knowing the number of minutes, lets hope the traffic is clear for you tomorrow.

36 a week in spain, wow how lovely any more pics


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Huge congrats to Tomsmummy. 
So very sorry that it was an ordeal but glad all is well and Olivia is with you now. So very pleased that Tom loves his sis - how could he not?! Well done you!

Enjoy!

Jo - fab news on the scan Yippee!

Millers - wonderful that no more bleeding!

Looby - have a good day with Candy & Jacob. Katie will do things when she is ready!

VIL - Have a great last 3 days. Do you get a good send off? Let us know how it goes and what fab gifts you get! So pleased you are looking forward to bubsiewoos arrival but so sorry sleep is tricky at mo. Have you a birthing pool all ordered? How is moosey doing, excited?

Love to all xx

ta 4 messages 

Much love Charlie xx.

PS - been off today and having home BT issues Again and can only get on if I use the phone at same time so calling my mobi - how daft is that! I'm now gonna get a vist from an engineer on Fri - at blooming last


----------



## misky (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi Charlie, 

sorry crashing your thread again. Glad that all is ok with baby. Hope the res of preg can be stress free. 

Take care
M x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

misky!

Bless ya chuck for popping in. How ya doing hun? Hoping life is good and sending     your way.

Thanks everso. Lots of love to you, Charlie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Not much news from me, just busy working and unpacking in the new house. Feels really good to have our own place at last and we love it, but are very impatient to get everything done.

Hope all is well with everyone.

Speak soon,

D x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Doods -   on your safe arrival into your new home  !! 

Happy box unpacking and really pleased you are in and happy  

I hope your relatives shower you with moving in gifts.

Much love Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hello All,

Doods - hope you are settling into your new home well - I would love to move so am quite jealous - we really need another bedroom now Agatha is here.

No real point to this post - just thought I would pop on.  I got a new buggy today, a Quinny Zapp & it's fab.  I love my Bugaboo but sometimes I need something easier to fold down.

Hope everyone is enjoying the good weather - the weekend is going to be    !

Minkey x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies,

Wanted to say Huge    to Tomsmummy - sorry I missed you yesterday.

To all you other lovely ladies hope you have a great weekend and enjoy the   .

D x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

Not had much chance to catch up lately - don't know where the time goes!

MIL has Abi at the moment.  She keeps asking to look after her and as I don't have anything planned to do, I said she could have her this pm and I'd catch up on housework.  Joy of joys eh!!  I'm absolutely boiling being inside but have now finished!!  Could mow the lawn but don't think I'll be able to walk tonight if I do so think I'll have a relaxing bath before I walk across to pick her up.

Not sure if I let you all know that my work situation is resolved.  Not only did I get a job but a mega promotion into the bargain.  Couldn't wipe the smile off my face last week!  I recevied a congratulations card from a colleague who wrote 'what a year it's been for you' - she's so right too!

Sorry it's a me post - will catch up properly soon.

Love to all,
Billie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Billie - what great news, well done you for getting a promotion as well - you must have really impressed them at your interview!  Now you can hopefully relax about it all until you go back!

Minkey x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Billie!

Top news - congrats on the job & promotion. Well done lovey. 

So pleased you ended your day with a relaxing bath - think you deserve that!

Have a great weekend all!

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

[fly]Congratulations Billie   [/fly]

Hope you are all having a wonderful weekend 
Will Catch up tomorrow

Looby xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Ah Looby - what a fab picture of Katie!!  

Thanks for your congratulations wishes girls - I still can't believe how lucky I've been.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and enjoying the weather.  I don't think Abi likes it much - she hasn't been far from my breast all day and has only had an hours sleep!

Enjoy the rest of the sunshine.

Billie xx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Yipee We're back    

I've missed you lot!
Sam xx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hurrah!!!








We are back - didn't realise how much I used this site until it was gone!!​[br]: 31/07/06, 21:43Thought we should have a list too to celebrate - anyone heard from VIL & Moosey?!?

Mummies  

Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06

Bumps  

VIL and Moosey - EDD 31/07/06
MandaW - EDD 20/08/06
Charliezoom - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Moomin - EDD 06/11/06
Donna - EDD 05/12/06
Britta - EDD 26/12/06
NickJoanneOwen - EDD 09/02/07
Millers - EDD 14/02/07
Sweetcheeks - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Elly - EDD
Going it Alone - EDD
Sparkle - EDD


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Welcome back everyone - Have missed you all  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I have really missed you all!!

I have checked the site so many times, I probably slowed the progress down!!!

Take care all xx

Oink x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Welcome back all! wee heee!    

Ta for the List Minkey. How are you all?

VIL - so do you & moosey have a bubsiewoo in your arms? How is everything? Lots of love nad best wishes to you all x

Oink - How are you doing hun? You off work or back in now? Counselling good? Love ya x

Looby - Thanx for your support hun - xx How are you all? Do hope life is going well for you at mo x

Going it alone - How are you hun?

Love to you all!

Well I'm of out with MIL for shopping trip today so a quick one from me for now but looking forward toa good catch up with you all!

We hve had a very sad and tough week getting through Willow's anniversary at the weekend.  
Scan on lil one went well on Friday, still has mild Renal Pelvic dilation but no way dangerzone. We'll see what the Fetal Med centre say when they see us for the joint renal clinic end of the month, guess we'll get more info then. But boy she is getting big now and such a cutie  

Love to you all! Charlie xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeee we're back!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok, well & happy both bumps & babies

catch up later I hope

gill
x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello Lovelies,

Great to have the site back - I felt so sorry for people going through treatment without all the support from here.

Charlie   for last week. It must have been really tough for you. I'm glad Willows little sister is doing well though.

VIL and Moosey - can't wait to hear your news (and move further up the list   ).

Hello and big   to everyone else.

Catch up soon,

D x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Yaaaaaaay we're back!!!!
What a nightmare to have no FF for 2 weeks - I've been lost without it    Must have been awful for everyone on 2ww, going through tx and other stuff.

So how's everyone?
Charlie - must have been a difficult time for you  

Any baby news?  VIL/ Moosey?
Any new bfps

Oliver is walking now   so I've got 2 little monkeys getting everywhere - they're so funny  
xxx Kirsty


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

I cant believe we lost FF for two weeks, the worst two weeks of my life!  I went for a scan on the 20th and there was no heart beat, I was told I had to go back in on the following Wednesday for a "medical termination" but fortunately I miscarried naturally on the Saturday, went into A&E with heavy bleeding and pain, was told by consultant (after 7 hours without any pain killers) that I had miscarried completely and I could go home.  I was still in agony on the Sunday and Sunday evening the baby was expelled.  Im gutted and appauled at the hospital for letting me go through that on my own.

Sorry no personals havent had time to catch up with all the gossip yet.

Jo
x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Oh Jo how truly awful for you       

Welcome back everyone-seems like we've been gone for ever.


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Jo - How awful. I can't even begin to imagine what you're going through.       for you, DH and your little angel.

Love Sam xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

Jo - I'm so very sorry for your loss and for the dreadful treatment you received at such a devastating time for you and DH.   
You are a lovely and courageous person with a strength I admire. You deserved much better treatment hun.
I hope that one day the pain of this loss gets easier to bear. 
Take very good care my love.    

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

will chat properly later, just to let you know that there is a new picture of piglet in the gallery!!!

Take care all x

Oink x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Jo so sorry to hear your news & the appalling way you were treated.

     

Hope now your FFs can support you how you need hun

xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Jo honey I am so sorry to hear about your little angel and your terrible treatment by the hospital.

Hy heart goes out to you and your family   .

D x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm so pleased we're back on line - it's been awful being away.

Jo - So sorry that you've been through such a loss on your own.  It sounds absolutely appalling what the hospital did, apart from what you were suffering anyway.  We're here when you want to talk.  Take care of yourselves.

Charlie - was thinking about you while we were offline as I knew Willow's anniversary was before Robbie's.  Again, sorry that you've gone through it without FF for support but I'm sure DH and your family will have been there for you.  Pleased Willow's baby sister is doing okay.

VIL & Moosey - some news please - this is killing us!!

Morgan - wow two toddlers - wonder Mum!!

Looby - hope you and Katie are well.

Love to everyone else - I've run out of steam - typing with one hand and little one over my shoulder.  She's a bit clingy after her 16 week jabs!

Billie xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Jo - just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear of your loss  
xx Kirsty


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Jo - I'm so sorry, we are here for you if you need to chat!!

Charlie - I hope you are ok after the weekend, I'm always thinking about you x

Piglet is keeping me busy all of the time, his latest trick is to push the armchair up to the baby gate into the kitchen and then shout 'Hiya' at me!! His next trick will be to commando roll over the top of it. I am taking him to a 'little gym' on friday, somewhere safe for him to climb!!

Looby - how are you? x

Gotta go to bed, lots of thinking to do. GP has prescribed antidepressants and I'm not sure if to have them or not!! I'm so confused  

Speak to you all soon
Take care
Oink x


----------



## Thirtysix (Jul 28, 2004)

Oink honey-give them a go if you think they may help (been there).....but please give them enough time to have an effect-they may take up to 4 weeks to work.
Sorry I haev to fly but work is manic!

Love to all the IUI girlies xxxx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Oink - hope you are able to think about wha'ts best for you. Like Sarah says, they will take some time to work.  The piglet looks so yummy and so cheeky! Sounds like he gets up to lots of tricks.  Robin's a climber too - got 3 rungs up the loft ladder the other day   it is scary!

Just popped a few piccies in my gallery of the boys at Nic's house (another twin mummy).  Our big twin meet up didn't go ahead because FF was down but I went to her house a few weeks ago for a mini twin meet up!

Right, off to get the boys and myself dressed, now they've finished their 3 helpings of porridge    We are going to the Bakewell show today and its freezing and blowing a gale    hope it cheers up  

xxx Kirsty
p.s. where have our charter gallery buttons gone on our profiles?


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Oink - will look at piglet images in a bit. Bet he looks cutey as always! You need to do what feels right for you hun but may be worth a punt, as Sarah says they can take a while. You can always change the type of them too as often they need to find one that suits you (bit like the pill etc) so go back if you don't feel right on them and they are sure to change them for you. Is the counselling happening for you now? Do hope that is helping. I can imagine piglet with that chair!   what a monkey!
Thanks for your kind thoughts hun.

Abi - thanks hun. When is Robbie's anniversary hun? Sounds like Abi is doing well, wow 16wk jabs, time is flying by. 

Thanks everyone for your lovely words. We have a counselling session this afternoon at FMU so that will be good to talk the last few weeks through.

Yeah where are the charter galleries then?! I have posted scan piccie from Fri up in my gallery and the ultrasound gallery if anyone wants a looksie.


Love to you all. I must fly as got lots of work to do so we can get a week away from here next week! SORRY for lack of personals.  

Lots of love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Jo,

So sorry to hear of your loss, I am thinking of you at this time  Your ordeal sounds terrible,

Take good care,

Minkey x[br]: 3/08/06, 10:01Charlie,

Just wanted to say that I was thinking of you on the 30th xxxxxxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello!

Oink  ! 

Love Charlie xxx[br]: 3/08/06, 18:53Hello!

Minkey - thanks lovie . Hope all is good with you, how are you all?

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi All

Sorry I haven't been around much since the site has been back up and running, time just seems to be flying by at the moment and I don't seem to have enough hours in the day.

All is well with us, bubs is moving around loads at the moment and getting kicks all over the stomach.  And he/she is wiggling around loads, which DH loves.  Seems to move more when DH talks to my stomach! 

Had my antenatal check up with my GP this week as I need to have a fitness to travel certificate as we are off to Portugal at the end of next week, which she gave me no problem, and didn't charge me either......  I like her!!!

The nursery is now finished completely, just waiting for the cot etc to arrive from John Lewis which won't be until the beginning of October.

Have got my next antenatal appointment on Monday at the hospital and I am also having a growth scan done that day to, so looking forward to seeing bubs.  Got to go on my own this time as DH isn't really able to take the time off work as his office is really short staffed next week, plus he has got an interview for a job next Thursday .... this is a second interview .... keeping everything crossed  ,  as it will mean he can work flexi time, and it is closer to home so he will be home an extra 2 hours a day, which will be great when the baby comes along.

Can't believe that I am finishing work 8 weeks today.... have to say I can't wait to finish now, the shift work is really taking its toll now, and finding it harder and harder.

Right better go, as dinner is almost ready.

Catch you laters, love to all of you 

Moomin and bump!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi just wanted to offer Jo a   
I'm thinking of you sweetie x


----------



## pal (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi girls thanks for you kind messages, still can't believe got  . Had scan today really good heart beat. I will have to read up on all your messages so i know who is who and at what stage. There are that many on this site sometimes it is hard to keep track. 

Jo i did read your message so sorry to here your bad news. Life is so unfair sometimes.  . 

Hope everyone els is well. xxx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello Pal,

Glad you found us - Welcome. We look forward to getting to know you over the next few months. Please tell us all about you too. We are a social bunch and a good mix of mummies and bumps so support, love and a bit of useful advise is always around!


Moomin - Glad that you're well and bubs is active - great isn't it?! Wonderful to have the nursery complete too, well done you. We have now made up the furniture we had for Willow and were missing a few bits but the company luckily still make it and were lovely when I explained why they had sat in boxes for a year so sent us the bits we were missing! Wow leaving work in 8 weeks - how exciting! You must be so so looking forward to some time off to chill and prepare. Have a fab holiday hun and loads of    to DH for that interview. Hope scan goes well hun - we had ours last Fri and it is wonderful to see so much more detail of bubs, you'll love it! Let us know how you get on.

Oh holidays start tonight for one week, if I can get enough off my desk today or it will be dash into the office tomorrow to finish off before we head up the coast to Norfolk for a few days. We're shattered after the last few weeks i think we need to sleep, read, chill, walk and eat nice food - all achievable I hope! So if i don't get a chance to catch up before we pop off - have a good few days all and look after yoursleves xx

Hope everyone else is good. Love to all bubs, mummies and bumps  

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello ladies, babies and bumps,

Hope all are well.

Moomin - well done you with the nursery. We haven't even started ours yet, although we have picked the paint. We have spent the last 3 weekends painting the lounge and dining room as the people we bought the house from were mingers and we can't cover their grubby walls!  Haven't really had time for baby stuff but did manage to try the car seat in my car yesterday and luckily it fits (we have bought everything else around having the isofix car seat). Good news about the movement too - it's great isn't it. I was lying next tp DP in bed the other night and he was being tickled by bubs.

Charlie - Glad you got the bits for your nursery furniture. Enjoy your holiday.

Hi to everyone else (sorry had meant to do more personals but work calls). Off camping for a week then have meetings for 3 days of the following week so I won't be around for a bit but I'll be thinking of you all.

D x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Charlie - Robbie's anniversary is 31st August. You've had such a similar experience to us with having stuff in boxes - ours was in for nearly 3 years so we were so pleased there were no missing bits!!!  Putting the border up was stressful as Mama's and Papa's had discontinued it!  We had 3 rolls, so more than enough, but we were terrified of rips and mistakes! Hope the session was okay this pm at FMU.  Have a lovely holiday and make the most of the rest while you still can!!

Pal - congrats on your BFP and welcome to the thread.

Moomin - sounds like you've been having fun with the nursery!  Have a lovely holiday - another one who should make the most of the rest - as other mummies will testify, it is no more!

Doods - aren't the movements just the greatest and when DP/DH can feel it too, all the more special!

Morgan, Minkey, Oink, Sarah et al - much love to you and your babies.

Billie and Abi xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi ya,

Billie - oh my what a similar experience, wierd to get these things out again isn't it? I'm glad all was Ok with your items for Abbie that Robbie very kindly handed down to his lil sis. How is Abi doing? Hope you are all OK. Bet she makes you smile lots?!
Will be thinking of you as Robbie's anniversary approaches, all those memories are still relived I'm sure hun   Lots of love to you all at this time. 

We got on well at FMU thanks, good to talk it all through and get some perspective on things. She is a lovely counsellor and gave me a big hug as we left. Dh was able to talk about his MS too as she asked him all about that too - she's worked with MS patients too in her many NHS years!

Keemjay - ta for that book recommendation, got it and he really thinks it is good.  

VIL - any news or are you sitting out the 40+ weeks hun? Love to ya and Moosey.

Have a great weekend all! I've got a few hours to do tomorrow then I'm off for the week - Yiipppppeeee!

Love to you all, Charlie xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Jo so sorry for you loss and they way you were treated was so insensitive! Hope you are taking care of yourself hun.

Just a quicky from me, getting bigger by the day and started feeling kicks in last few weeks also found out we are expecting 2 boys! Help  no I am really excitied really.

Hope everyone is fine

Donna xx


----------



## moosey (Aug 12, 2004)

Hello everyone

Victoria and I are thrilled to announce the arrival of Albert (Bertie) on 30 July at 2.56pm.  He weighed a whopping 9lbs 1oz and was delivered by forceps.  Victoria and Bertie are doing really well.  Thanks for being so supportive to us during the pregnancy and the fertility process.  You have all been fantastic.  

  


Lots of love 

Jackie, Victoria and Bertie xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

[fly]Congratulations Jackie and Victoria on the birth of your son Bertie[/fly]

look forward to piccies soon.

Donna xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

[fly]CONGATULATIONS VICTORIA & JACKIE   [/fly]

Welcome to the world Bertie    What a great name  

Another future Boyfriend for Katie     Not if her dad has any say - he says no dating til she's 50   

Glad to hear all is well 
Thinking of you all 
Looby xx

Hi to all - will catch up 2moro xxxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Congratulations Jackie and Victoria on the safe arrival of Bertie  and welcome to the world little Bertie!!!     

Much love to all as you start this fantastic journey together,
Billie and Abi xxx[br]: 5/08/06, 18:55Charliezoom - pleased the counselling went well and good for DH to have the chance to talk about his MS. I found counselling extremely useful but DH only actually came into one with me - he said it wasn't for him! He came with me each time though and sat outside bless him!

Donna - bet you're so excited with the movements and knowing you're having 2 boys. Is it easier thinking of names being as you know what you're having? Anything in mind yet?

Looby - How are you and Katie doing? I love her piccie in the bath!! What's the little lady up to? How's her eating, sleeping and milestones going?

Love Billie and Abi xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

*Congratulations Jackie and victoria on the birth of Bertie!!!  *   
         
lots of love
Kirsty, Robin and Oliver xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Congratulations VIL & Moosey on the birth of Bertie   ​
Mummies  

Minkey - Agatha Elspeth born 27/01/05
Northern Lass - Thomas born 06/02/05
Elly - Nicholas & Alexander born 06/02/05
Oink - Myles Roger born 14/03/05
Scarlet - Poppy born 18/03/05
Morgan - Robin and Oliver 08/04/05
Thirtysix - Imogen Daisy born 19/04/05 
Candy - Jacob Edward born 08/07/05
LoubyLou - Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
Aussie Meg - Connor and Rhuari born 26/10/05
Purpleal - Tayla Rae born 28/10/05
Billie - Abigail Grace born 12/04/06
Katie165 - Rosie born 04/05/06
Miss Jules - Louis Nathaniel 04/05/06
Professor Waffle - Nathan Daniel born 10/05/06
Tomsmummy - Olivia Rose born 23/06/06
VIL and Moosey - Bertie born 30/07/06

Bumps  

Charliezoom - EDD 25/10/06
Shazia - EDD 26/10/06
Doods28 - EDD 02/11/06
Moomin - EDD 06/11/06
Donna - EDD 05/12/06
Britta - EDD 26/12/06
Going it Alone - EDD 29/12/06
Millers - EDD 14/02/07
Sweetcheeks - EDD
Veronica - EDD
Elly - EDD
Sparkle - EDD
Pal - EDD


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi 

Where is everyone?         

Just a quick one, as I am at work .....  all went well at the growth scan, bubs is measuring exactly 27 weeks, so all good there, and got 2 lovely piccies of the face - profile shot!  

Got to see my consultant as well today (the same one that did my fertility tx as he is now my obsterician (sp?)), and it was great to see him again.  He is just a bit concerned about my blood pressure as it is starting to creep up, pee etc is all fine though.  May need to go on to blood pressure tablets later on if it still keeps creeping up, seeing him again at 36 weeks. Told me I need to relax more .... um difficult when you work shifts but spoke to my team leader and she has agreed that I can start at 12.30 and finish at 8.30pm when I am on lates, instead of working until 10pm.  Ideally I would have liked to be on 8-4 but  that is not practical with my job, thankfully have my 2 weeks off at the end of this week, and then I am only back at work for about 3 1/2 weeks (24 shifts!).  Plan for the holiday to lie on a sun bed and chill out for 2 weeks, with a little bit of sight seeing in between, oh and some swimming....  oh I can't wait!

Hope all mums and mums to be are well.  Only 1 and half hours left until I finish work tonight, my last night of working until 10pm!

Catch you all laters

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Moomin

Glad to hear you are and baby are both well.  I love the picture, soooooo cute!

Luv and  
Sweetpea xxx


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning All,

How is everyone? Moomin, glad the scan went well.

We are fine - Agatha is doing well, I can't believe we have hit 18 months already, she will be 2 before I know it!  All of our activities have stopped due to the summer holidays so I have been really busy arranging other stuff to keep her entertained each day.  Today we are going to see an old school friend of mine who has two boys.

We keep changing our minds about whether we should move house or not, but I think we have now decided to leave it until next year - that all might change next week though!

My BIL & his wife are pregnant with there second child & have just found out that it is a girl - there first is a boy.  As a result they have just asked for all of Agatha's baby clothes, and I feel so mean but I don't want them to have them  .  I feel really sentimental about them and don't want anyone else wearing them.  To me it also means giving them away is definitely saying we will have no more children (I am 100% convinced if we did we would have another girl) and I am not prepared to do that just yet.  Do I sound awful, they just don't understand all of this  . 

Anyway enough of my waffle, love to all,

Minkey x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Awww Minkey, I understand how you feel with the clothes - hard to let go, especially if you don't know whether you'll ever have any more.  If you feel you can't just say 'no' to your brother, could you compromise and lend them some things that aren't so important to you, on the understanding that you'll get them back?  I borrowed quite a bit of stuff from friends and was always happy to give it back - just labelled it so I'd know who gave me what.

Moomin - great news on the scan.  Hope you can take it easy and get your bp back down - it's good they are keeping a close eye on it.

Donna - having 2 boys is FANTASTIC!  They are such fun.  I was a bit gobsmacked when I found out as we don't have many boys in our family so I didn't know what to 'do' with boys, but I soon got used to the idea.

Hope everyone else is well.  The boys are good - they are running my parents ragged at the moment while I'm at work    just so full of mischief at the moment but it's hard to get cross when they're so cute  
xxx mORGAN


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Guys

Hope everyone is ok, will try and catch up with all the news... Conrats to Vil and Moosey on the arrival of little Bertie, we need photos !!!

Glad the scan went well Moom

Sorry I haven’t been around much recently, Jacob has been walking for a while now, infact running is more like it, such good fun, we can play football and all sorts together now, loving it, he also got another tooth a back molar, poor little thing, he has 2 front teeth and a back one, ouch, Jacob like his mum doesn’t do things by the book, we have been really busy out and about, farms, parks, Zoo’s, friends you name it, I have also been working a fair bit, but all but one day was able to take Jacob, the day I couldn’t was awful, was only about 3hours, but I had never left him proberly with anyone other than his dad….. and I was looking after another little boy (Who was poorly hence not taking Jacob) and just kept thinking I could be playing with my son as well…. Found it very difficult and do not plan to repeat it any time soon!

Have booked Jacob into a kindergarten type place starting in September, one morning a week, you go with him, which I think is fab, can’t wait to start doing more painting, we do paint in the garden, but its not the same without other kids all covered in paint !

We are planning to go to France in September, down to Loire Valley and work way back up to Calais, anyone have any recommendations ? we have vouchers for the ferry crossing and have one recommendations to stay for about 5 nights, but need ideas for way back up.

Minkey, what a difficult situation, like Morgan I borrowed some stuff and labeled it, I also wrote it all down and as J grew out of it, I washed ironed and returned it, maybe you just need to explain that you are hoping to have another and will need it back and again like Morgan said, be selective ? or act like you have very little, could you pretend you lent lots to someone else ?... I think its very rude to ask, I would never do that, hint maybe  but never ask ... have you change dyour mind about the move yet hehe... oh and thanks for new list x

Morgan you sound on top form and sounds like your parent are being kept fit 

Billie how are things with you guys ?

Awww Donna two boys, you lucky thing x

Charlie been thinking of you xxx Glad the company were able to supply the missing bits ((hugs))

Welcome Pal

Northern any news on that run ?

Scarlet thanks for the pm, sorry I haven't replied yet, I am no good at prioritsing things, am meant to be at a friends for 3, but as J was sleeping I am trying to catch up on the threads x

Love to all not mentioned C x


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello All,

I'll catch up with all the gossip as the days go on but..

HUGE Congrats to VIL & Moosey on Bertie's safe arrival on 30th July!

    

Hope you are all getting to know each other and enjoyng every minute of these precious early days!

Love  Charlie xxx,

PS Oh my I'm next on the list!  Help!
Top day for Bertie to be born, sharing Willow's birth date too. [br]: 9/08/06, 08:47Hello All,

Moomin - Glad the scan was good and lil one is doing well. Sorry your blood pressure is an issue, I do hope that it comes down and you find the hours on lates a bit better for you. How do you feel, is it making you tired? Hope you are OK. Not long until a good rest on holidays then a few weeks back and you'll be on Mat leave - is that right?! 

Minkey - I understand how you feel. I have lots of hand me downs but some friends wouldn't have parted with some bits and I understand why. Like Candy I'd never ask but wait to be offered - it has put you in a bit of a position hasn't it? I do think the idea of them being out on loan to another friend a good one and to be selective as the others have said. Family eh! Ta! Never trust them to be subtle can you? Glad you are having much fun with agetha - bet that time is flying past!
Oh moving house - exciting to think about and exciting to do... so is it see where it takes you these next few weeks then?! It is such a toughie! Keep us informed 

Donna - wow two boys, wonderful news! How are you doing hun? You keeping well and growing good? Any holidays planned?

Candy - good to hear from you. How fab to hear lil man has taken off with great delight in his walking & running wow and fottie too! Go Jacob! So you been into work a bit too? Has the actual work been OK? Must be so hard when you have to leave J though, brings tears to my eyes to think of the heartache leaving him brings you. Kindergarton place sounds wonderful. So you still buggy walking? Hols sounds fab - not too good with France but sure others will oblige in some top places to go for you all. Not long until that trip away is it - next month?! Weehee!

Morgan - you sound so full of life - fabulous to hear, top and ace love! Glad life is treating you well. How are the boys? Did your parents make it through the day?! he he! 

Billie - good to hear from you. Hope you and Abi are doing well?

Looby - Love ya xx How are you and madam?

Hello to: Oink (how are you hun?), NL (how the training?), Shazia, Doods28 (how are you? Life OK?), Britta, Millers, Veronica, Miss Jules (you OK?), Elly (how are you, getting on OK? how da bump & boys?), Going it Alone, Sparkle, Pal (how are you? is it all going well? Have you got all midwife and scans booked? Are you tired or feeling Ok at mo?). Sorry if i've rudely missed anyone - opps. 

Cannot believe I am next on the list! Wow that is the month after next woooheee! We have a ward tour next week - hope to get the low down on the ward differences and what they are like at the local hospital here - feels very wierd but very exciting. 
Had a top day shopping for bubs bits with MIL last week got quite a bit done. Lots of hand me downs on offer too which is good.
We had a great few days in Norfolk and got on the beach for walks and picnics, plus some shopping in norwich when weather was pants one day. Nice and relaxing.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi all
Just a quickie from me I'm afraid.

Candy - my EDD is 29/12/06, well that's one of them anyway! I've had the 29th, 30th and 31st but with twins coming early I'm not going to argue over a couple of days.

Well done and congratulations to VIL and Moosey on Bertie's safe arrival.

Morgan - Any top tips on having twins and having the energy that you seem to have?!?!?

Went to cons on Monday. Was 19 weeks and 3 days and measuring a "good 28 weeks" so he seemed pleased with my growth rate. I'm just bl***y uncomfortable! He gave me some tablets for my acid indgestion/heartburn and I haven't had to be sick since which is great as I was sick 5/6 times a day before then, just to get rid of the excess acid. The downside is that I don't get to eat as much icecream any more! Going back to see him in a fortnight, after my 21week scan. Can't wait.
Also started aquanatal classes today and it was great. A strange sensation but good fun.

Love and hugs to all

Sam xx


----------



## Sweet Pea (Mar 13, 2006)

Hiya Sam 

Thats great your doing well and have got rid of your sickness  
I wish you   with your scan and hope the rest of your pg goes good


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Sam - you poor thing, it brings it all back to me with the terrible heartburn and reflux so I really really feel for you.  Well done on getting the tablets - is it ranitidine?  I had to really fight to get just a few days worth but it did really help.  Hope you've got gaviscon on repeat prescription too - I had a bottle in every room at home, in the car and in my office at work so I always knew it was near to hand   got through 4 bottles a week by the end, man I really do not miss that stuff!!      Anyway, it's great you're growing nice big healthy bubs.
As for the energy - you just find it from somewhere (sometimes you have to look quite hard though   )  Have you found the twin bumps thread? You'll get lots of moral support from there too.

Oooh Charlie - is it scary being top of the list? Hadn't reallised there was such a gap. But looking at the list, it was the same last year - us IUI girls don't seem to like having babies in August or September.

Candy - football sounds ace.  Oli loves his ball but our garden is on a steep slope so not much good for footie.  And when we go to the park, the boys are more interested in pushing the buggy!

We were up a lot last night with Robin being sick but he is perky enough today so that's a relief.  Back to the doc's tomorrow with Oli though - his thumb is infected yet again from sucking it so much.  We just cannot make him take the antibiotics though so any tips......?
Mum and dad have gone now   so no more morning lie-ins.  

Hope everyone else is well
xxx Morgan


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Evening All,

Charlie - just wanted to send big hugs to you today, a year on, putting Willow in her place of rest.   .

Minkey xxx


----------



## northern lass (Jun 9, 2004)

Congratulations VIL and Moosey on safe arrival of Bertie xxx

V quick hello as need bath and tea...or maybe tea then bath. Just my look the few times I had spare time and came onto post FF was offline!!

Charlie- can't believe you were in Norfolk for hols so were we from 28th - 5th August! spent time in south walsham, diss and southwold! Think of you all the time, will write a longer post soon.

Billie  - it'd be great to meet up at some stage...maybe september time? fridays are good for me?

WIll write more personals soon I promise.

Thomas and I are very well, he's still not walking but boy can he talk!!!!! says so many words I've lost count and started putting words together which is very sweet...his favourite is "more tourberries" (strawberrys to you and I!)
I've really got on with my training and actually begining to enjoy it!! I ran 5 miles both Sunday and Tuesday and done 2 miles tonight so I'm really please. 11 weeks ago I couldn't run 10 metres and now I'm running 5 miles! Have training plan leading to big day so feeling a bit more optimistic.

Big hellos to everyone, will write again and more personals after the weekend...we are attempting to go camping on friday and saturday which will be an interesting first!!! 

Missed you all, Love N. Lass Xx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi girls

NL - lovely to hear from you.  I'm such a crap person I know - I keep meaning to make arrangements to meet and I do think about you but then something comes up and I don't get round to it.  If it's any consolation, I'm like that with everyone now!!  So pleased the running is doing well.  We'll have to meet before the race as I need to watch out for you when you pass my house - I'll have the mars bars ready!!  The next NE meet is Saturday 19th August if that's any good?  If not, a Friday soon will be great!

Minkey - totally understand what you're saying on the clothes front - I'd be exactly the same.  Think Charlie is right and it is rude to ask as well - you wait till your offered!!  Everyone else has offered suggestions - a few not so important things or just say that you don't want to give them away as you're not sure what you're doing.  You could also explain how precious Agatha is and how long you've waited and so you wanted to treasure every part of it.

Charlie and Candy - thanks for asking after Abi and I.  We're fine.  She's an absolute treasure - very noisy so takes after her mum!!  Makes me laugh and smile constantly and starting to achieve little milestones like starting to roll over!  Jacob sounds like a delight too Candy - so pleased all is well with you.  Charlie - I saw you were next on the list but you posted before I got the chance - makes it all the more real when that happens I think!  I remember when it was me and I was grinning from ear to ear!

Morgan - good to hear about the boys and how they're developing.  Sorry that they aren't too well though at the moment.  I laughed at your no more lie ins comment too - my Mum and Dad are on holiday and I'm missing them so much.  What would we do without Grandma and Grandad eh!

Sorry no more personals - need a bath too much to relax!!  Abi has slept really well since being a baby but we're regressing a bit now to sleepless nights!  Hopefully a short term thing as I think she's starting to work towards weaning - fingers crossed thats what it is anyway!

Love to all not mentioned, bumps, babies, mums and mums to be!
Billie xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS 
VICKY & MOOSEY
ON THE BIRTH OF
 BERTIE 
LOTS OF LOVE
MURTLE
XXX*​    ​


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Morning Ladies,

Thanks for all of your tips about the clothes situation.  I do feel really mean but DH & I have agreed to give them a few of the less sentimental bits and just be honest as to why we don't want them to have the rest.  I am sure if they understood the real reason they wouldn't mind - well I hope so anyway  .  It's funny how you get so tied up with these things, it's really worried me.  I know it is silly to get so attached to her clothes but so is just so special I don't seem to be able to help myself.

Anyway, today I am meeting an old school friend I have not seen for about 20 years!! I knew her at primary school and we have kept in touch via Christmas and birthday cards but that is all.  She is moving to my area so contacted me & we are meeting today.  I am really nervous actually, hoping we will have enough conversation - mind you she has FOUR children so I doubt there will be a quiet moment!!!

NL - glad to hear that the training is going well - DH is also doing 5 mile runs daily now with his i-pod!  Don't worry that Thomas is not walking because neither is Agatha - I think she is now going for the record of the last baby ever to walk.........!

Billie - good to hear from you, I hope Abi is sleeping OK now.

Going it alone - sorry to hear about the heartburn - I had it quite badly with one so goodness knows how you are feeling.

Charlie - you are indeed next on the list - are you all ready?!?

Anyway Agatha is demanding some toast to complete her breakfast so must dash.....

Love to everyone else,

Minkey x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Morgan - I'm on Losec and they seem to be working. I even got to sleep lying flat last night. I haven't needed to take anything other than the tabs now since Monday and haven't needed to be sick either. I tried Gaviscon and Gaviscon advance but it didn't touch me, I went onto Maalox after that but it still didn't improve much.

Minkey - hope the meeting with your old friend went well.

Just to let you know Boots have Tommee Tippee monitors with movement sensors reduced from £99 to £66 at the mo. MarieLou told us about them on the donor thread.

Sorry for the lack of personals.
Love Sam xx


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS VICKY AND MOOSEY ON THE BIRTH OF BERTIE wonderful news and a great weight .

Sorry we have not been posting but everytime I looked the site was down! Olivia is an now an angel after discovering she has reflux she now takes gaviscon like her mum and is a happy and easy baby. Tom still adores her and tells me when she cries he must kiss her. Have had few probs with his behaviour but think it is quite normal when a new arrival takes his mummies attention away a bit!! Just booked centre parcs for a short breack has anyone been ?
Lots of love to all will  catch up properly soon  x x


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Charlie -  Have just viewed you photos from your 3D scan. They are gorgeous, especially the one yawning one. Where did you have yours done? I can't wait until mine, 4 weeks tomorrow and counting.

Sam xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello All,

*Minkey -* thanks lovey, you are a great support, thanks for your message Re: Willow . 
Glad you feel a bit better re: Clothes and bits. I really hope that they understand and give you space to loan what feels appropriate. Stand your ground hun, firm but polite is surely not a wrong thing is it? 
How did it go with your school friend from Primary? Wow that is a bit scary but exciting! Brave you! How was your time with her and her 4 children? Good weekend?
Not sure that I am ready to be top of the list! It is v v exciting. We have lots ready in the nursery. I will pack my bag soon - you may recall that my sister had a preterm bubs last year at 33wks so I'm not taking too many chances! If I pack it then I'm bound to go to 42 weeks  if I don't it may happen early - sods law don't you think?! 
But it still doesn't feel real that I am having a baby the month after next, still not sunken in to any full degree. I hope this will land in my head soon as it feels a bit odd. 
I think it has been a bad few months with all the antenatal tests, anniversaries and grieving for Willow, DH's MS diagnosis and all that comes with coming to terms with what that means to us, work has been so busy too (I love the business but it is a commitment I cannot simply drop to just have some me time). I haven't really had constant time to just sit and be and let bonding happen and let it all sink in. It was never going to be easy was it? 
I hope that after the next FMU appointment when we'll know more about her kidney's and I'll hopefully then be getting close to Mat leave that things can become more focused and real. 
The 4D scan has helped and I will watch that often. We are also doing an alternative form of antenatal class at mo (NHS ones start in Sept) which is helping us focus on birth and the arrival of this little one in a positive way.
But to be totally honest, I do feel a little scared and bewildered at the mo. All my friends and family have popped theirs out now and all look so confident with it all (they forget how scared they were of the unknown and how they hated being given advise, being told horror birth stories and all that!). The best part of 5yrs later and after a v v big trauma I'll finally pop mine out Oct/Nov and join them - does it sound odd to say that feels scary?  I guess we can't be on cloud nine all the time, don't get me wrong I'm not having a mare or a real bad time of it. I'm just genuinely a bit anxious of the future and how I'll be and how I'll cope. 
We'll get there, we always seem to, somehow. 

*Looby & 36/Sarah -* Thanks for your messages Re: Willow xx  
How are you both?

*NL -* good to hear from you. Wow we must have missed each other by hours! We could have met for a right ole gossip! Did you have a fab time, sounds like a great tour of the area? Shout me if you make a return visit at anytime as we are not that far away and certainly not far from Diss. 
V V Impressed with your training - go girl! How is it feeling? Is it less tiring and more manageable? 
Thomas sounds like a top boy, talking is fab, he'll be a great developer at school I bet! Hope you are well and refreshed from your hols xx

*Tomsmummy -* So pleased all is well with Olivia and great to hear from you. Sorry she has been poorly with the reflux that is so nasty on anyone but lil ones, it is real hard to watch and comfort isn't it? Sounds like it is under control now. You feeling good? 
Glad Tom is loving his sis - if a lil jealous at times   bless.

*Billie - * So very glad Abi and you are well. Has her sleeping sorted back? Was it just a wee glitch or teeth and weaning needs? Top of the list feels really odd, very exciting to think I'll meet this little one soon and she will bring a new dimension to our lives. We have our 'getting together' anniversary this coming week and we realised it is 15 years we have been together (!!), so a new addition to the family will be welcome and will keep us on our toes won't it?! Wow birth is not far away now. We are starting to get our heads around what we wish for and what is likely to happen etc. We've got our ward tour this coming Tuesday so that will be good. It is sinking in a bit more now, ward tour is likely to force that somewhat more me thinks 

*Sam / GiA -* thanks hun, glad you like them! DH keeps saying how seriously pretty she is and I feel a bit arrogant and bashful saying that - but she is sooo cute! Wow you get to look at two babies and two boys, wonder if they'll look alike or different?! How exciting. They reccomend you have twins earlier don't they? I had mine quite late (for obvious reasons - getting Willow's anniversaries out of the way etc) but as I have a posterior placenta that helps no end. Where are you having yours done? Let us know when the photos are up, can't wait to see them. Bet you're excited?

We went to A 4D baby in Martlesham near Ipswich. It was amazing to watch and to have all the footage as a memento. She was hiding behind her arm and the cord a lot so we were worried we wouldn't get a good view for a while but she eventually shifted the arm and we were off. She must have been having a shy moment - bashful like her mummy (mind you she was not so shy about showing her lady parts off! Not someting I am in habit of doing - honest  ). At one point she actually sucks on her cord - bless! The yawn is fab isn't it? I love those feet - so that is what is kicking me so much and making Mexican waves in my tummy - arrrr! Oh and she has eyelashes - they said that was the first time they had noticed them on a scan - please let that mean they are nice and long. She is heads down still which is fab, hoping that will stay, just need to slowly encourage her round a little as she mainly sits with her spine to my left - am I correct that she needs ideally to be slightly more spine to my belly?
We were amazed at how they can 'scrub out' / 'focus behind' some of the cord and placenta etc that are in the way by changing the frequency - we got all technical about it (we run a design company so interesting to us) and all that! You still get a knobbly effect but most of it goes. On the ones I've posted in the gallery we have masked the edges to black to help them look at bit clearer.

So glad that you got some good meds for the acid heartburn, cannot imagine how nasty that has been for you. You feeling OK apart from that or is the bump getting massively uncomfortable? Is work OK?

*Oink, Looby, Sam & Struthie -* thanks for your lovely comments on the scans. xx 

*Pal - *How are you?

*Doods -* All OK? Good weekend?

*Love* to all mummies and bubs and all bumpies, and esp to those I've not personally mentioned x. Hope you are all having a good and restful weekend.

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## Fone (Dec 4, 2004)

Hi there,
Don't know if many of you will remember me, I had Tom and Molly about 1 year ago.  It has been months since I was last here.  I have been so busy with one thing and another - no excuse really as I know you are all ultra busy bumps and mummies too.  I have been reading your posts from time to time and trying to keep up with everyone.  Congratulations to all you new bumpers and mummies  

We are doing well.  Tom and Molly keep me constantly amused and busy of course.  Tom is very nearly walking and Molly is not far behind.  They sleep well, eat well and are generally very happy little bunnies.  They had their first birthday last week, although they were just getting over chicken pox - they both had it together.  Better to get it out the way early I suppose.

Thanks Candy for the message, it was lovely to hear from you!

I have put up 3 photos on the "Babies in their first year" section if anyone is interested!

Congratulations to Vicky and Moosey - lots of love to you both and to dear little Bertie 

Well, just a short one from me, to let you know we are all well and very happy.  I will try to write more frequently and keep up with you all,

Till then,

Lots of love,
Fone xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Yay, Fone - fantastic to hear from you!! so glad Tom and Molly are well (apart from Chicken pux, poor things). Can';t believe it's a year already!! Glad they are such happy bunnies and its so lovely when they start walking around. Anyway, lovely to hear from you 

Charlie - the scan sounds so lovely. It's been such a crazy year and a bit for you, no wonder you've not really had time to sit down and think about this new baby but don't worry, as soon as she's born you won't be able to think about anything else!! Anyway, don't beat yourself up about it and worrying for the future, just deal with things as they come along - that's the important thing. 
re. pre-term babies, know what you mean about packing the bag early. We didn't think the twins would turn up until 39 or 40 weeks. So although I had my bag packed, we hadn't got more than halfway through decorating and carpeting the babies' room, hall, stairs, landing and hadn't bought a big enough car when the babies were actually born at 36 weeks  duh!

We've had a pretty rough few days  been feeling really crap and exhausted with a cold that went to my chest plus 2 cranky demanding toddlers (anyone else find their babies seem to pick up on it when you're ill?) and then dh and I both came down with a stomach bug and felt sick as dogs until today. Times like that I sooooo wish we had family nearby to come and help, even for an hour. Anyway, on the mend now and had a few hours out today, since I'd not left the house in 3 days. Went to a stately home and borrowed 2 hip seats for the boys, which were great only Robin was v cranky and *determined * to walk everywhere (all the forbidden roped off bits, towards the priceless ancient vases....) so we didn't actually get to 'see' much of the house but had a lovely walk in the gardens after and got some well needed fresh air.

off to try and find something I feel like eating 
love to everyone else, sorry this is a bit of a me post and not much of a catch up
xxx Morgan


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Morning ladies

Just a quickie from me this am while I've got a mo!

Morgan - oh the joys of little ones walking eh!  I've got it all to come to!

Fone - lovely to hear from you and pleased that Tom and Molly are thriving!

Charlie - remember all bits of your 4d scan and when baby is born, watch her closely - Abi still does loads of things that she was doing on the 4d scan.  We play ours and sit and watch her on the floor.  She wipes her face with the back of her wrist and holds her ear - just like the scan.  She also sits with a finger pointing towards her mouth as if she's thinking which she also did on the scan.  It's amazing comparing the scan photos too - you can tell so much it's Abi it's unbelievable.  They're such a beautiful memory - but if you're anything like me, it made me want to meet her more!

Must dash - Abi is asleep and there's a few things I need to do.  Love to all mummies, babies, toddlers and mums in waiting.

Love to all,
Billie xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Just a quickie from me as I've been in meetings all day and have to do some real work now   .

Haven't had time to catch up with everyones news but will try to do that later in the week. DP and I had a good holiday camping in Aberystwyth last week but came home early as the weather was a bit poo and despite our promises of still being on holiday at home we ended up doing housy stuff - want another week off together now.

Had an antenatal appointment which went quite well, but not sure if I can have a natural delivery because I have a hip replacement which is needing replaced again and they are worried about it. They were supposed to write to my surgeon after my 20 week appointment but guess what ... they didn't. I have called him now and am waiting for his answer. I might leapfrog the list a bit as if I am having an 'elective' caesarian they will do it at 38 weeks, but I want to try for a natural delivery if I can - lets face it the rest of the process hasn't exactly been natural!  .

Anyway enough me stuff. Hope you lovely ladies, babies and bumps are well and catch up soon.

D x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Can't stop, but just wanted to say to Doods that I had a planned c-section for various reasons, so if this is the road you go down & have any questions please do ask.

Minkey x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Haven't posted for a while but have been reading!

Charlie hope you are ok honye?

Tomsmummy & Miss J how are your little ones? N was weighed on Mon & is now 12lb 8oz so more than double this birth weight! He has also grown 8 cm since his last measure in May. Can't get over how quickly he is changing every day now - no longer a little baby 

Hi to Candy, Morgan, Scarlett, NL, Minkey, VIL (huge congrats on the birth of Bertie!) & Moosey, Doods, Billie, Fone, Looby etc.

Thought I would post this link, a couple of ladies on the April/May birth club have done these so I thought I'd give it a go! You may need tissues at the ready if you're hormone soup right now!

http://www.onetruemedia.com/otm_site/view_shared?p=1046cca19c1f2c145f70d5&skin_id=0&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Pw - yes, you got me!!     And it was all the clothes on the line that set me off!!

That is beautiful

Minkey x


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

PW - it's fantastic and yes the clothes got me too!!  We've done a video montage similar and I've actually talked to the camera and told Abi various things that were happening during my pg - not sure how I feel about listening to myself though!!  We don't have some of the early video footage either as DH was being a bit stubborn and wouldn't get the camera out!  You've got a fantastic memory for you all to treasure there.

Love Billie xx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

That was so beautiful PW.... I'm off to dry my eyes now

Thanks for sharing such precious memories with us

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


Ps - I hope you had a fab birthday yesterday


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Hello,

PW - that is lovely! Tears - just a bit! Wonderful hun.

Fone - Good to hear from you lovey!

Morgan - thanks hun  

Billie - Will do! Hope she doesn't try munching on a imaginery cord post birth though - she'll look like she's cathing flies!

Hope you're all Ok. Weather is Odd at mo isn't it?

Love to all mums, bubs and bumps.

Charlie xxx


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

PW - like I need any help setting off the tears right now!! It was wonderful

Has anyone else had numb patches on the skin over their bump? I rang the hospital yesterday, as my midwife wasn't answering, and she said it was because my skin was stretching so fast that you can lose blood/nerve supply in patches to the skin and that it's perfectly normal! It feels like I've been to the dentist and had an injection. It put m mind at rest that it's normal though.

Sorry for the quickie

Love Sam xx


----------



## charliezoom (Oct 17, 2004)

Sam,

I did have a numb area around my belly button for a while but it is Ok now. If anything it is a little oversensitive now!

Hope that helps hun. Sorry you are suffering with fast growing twinnies! Hope all else is good with you all xx

Love Charlie xxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi
Quick post as we have done one too, not quite finished but I have no idea when I'll have time!

PW - 'hormone soup' that made me giggle, I think that describes me perfectly!!
Not sure why the link is so long, knowing me I've pressed the wrong button!

Speak to you all later x


Myles Roger


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Got a bit of time to catch up at last now that my three days of meetings are over.

Huge Congratulations to VIL and Moosey, hope you are enjoying little Bertie   .

PW - That was lovely. Little Nathan is so gorgeous and it made me look forward even more to meeting my little one.

Sam - I don't think I've had numb bits on my bump but then I'm not having twins! I have had numb bum though so maybe that's cos it's growing so fast   .

Morgan - Hope you are feeling better and the boys are going easy on you hon.

NL - Well done on the training, sounds like you are doing really well and good that you are enjoying it.

Charlie  - hope you are ok. I am off to another wedding this weekend and bought another new dress as the tent is still a bit too big! (Probably could get away with it now but it felt a bit frumpy so I got a sexy(ish) little number from TKMAX).

I just heard from my surgeon and he has recommended that I have an elective caesarian so that is that. I'm a bit disappointed but he is worried about my hip dislocating during delivery and I would hate to put my baby at risk or not be able to do anything with him/her after the birth. 

Minkey - Thanks for the support hon it's good to know that someone else has been in the same situation and I'm sure I'll be asking lots of questions.

Hello   to Moomin, Shazia, Sarah, Candy, TomsMummy, Billie, Elly, Miss Jules, Louby, Oink and Fone and anyone I've missed.

D x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Owwww Oink thats lovely too, quick pass the tissues. Now I'm feeling broody again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahx (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi

I am not quite entitled to be here just yet but I need some reassurance!! I am hoping to join you next week as I am 3 days late and have done positive tests!! my clinic says I need to wait as I may still have the HCG in my system giving me a false positive.. that's 11 days ago now and I tested positive this morning!

I know this seems stupid as I am not officially pregnant but during the 2nd week of 2WW, so during implantation I was on loads of nurofen as I hurt my back really badly.. The pack said not to be used during last 3 months so I thought fine but now having looked on the net it seems you should never take nurofen/ibuprofen if pregnant!! I am really worried. 

Have any of you happily pregnant ladies had any similar experience and if so what were you advised?
I am stressing myself out thinking about it.

Sarah


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Sarah

Congrats to you on your BFP - pee sticks are official in my book!!  Try not worry unduly about taking the nurofen, just don't take anymore.  I haven't experienced this myself and don't recall reading anything about anyone else recently, but one of the other girls may be able to advise.  My suggestion would be to post on ask a nurse and see what they say.  As I say though, try not to worry but welcome to the world of pregnancy - you'll worry for the next 36ish weeks now!!

Love Billie xx

P.S. Oink - Myles is so lovely.  Another fabulous keepsake for the future.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

A bit early I know - but a new home this ways lovelies!!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,65254.msg865893.html#msg865893

Much love to all of you gorgeous girls and you're lovely little miracles!!

H xxxx


----------

